# Ticks



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Hit the Brant area this morning with a nice opener limit of squirrels. While dressing them out noticed they were all full of ticks, counted 22 on squirrel. Have hunted there for last 30 years have had maybe 5 total ticks in all them years. Has anyone noticed a increase in the tick population and will they be safe to eat being this infested since they were already quite full of blood? Would hate to waist the meat do to ticks. About made me sick looking at all them.Absolutely one of the most damn disgusting bugs I can run across while hunting.


----------



## agapeace (Jun 26, 2012)

I noticed an increase in ticks this year. We had at least a dozen from the yard this year come in on us or the dog. After two, the poor dog got searched every time he went out. We gave home the tick med and one particularly bold tick dug into his eye lid. Presumably a place the tick med was least effective. My daughter got bitten and developed the bullseye rash so we had her tested. 

Personally I wouldn't eat an animal that had that many. Not so much because of the ticks giving it something, but to have that many it must not have the defensive behavior of cleaning them off, which could be a sign of some other sickness. 

Kind of like a human on the couch with a big bag of potato chips that wont change the channel when the Kardashians come on. Something larger must be wrong.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

They are spreading soon we all will have them .


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

found 2 of the tiny ones on me a couple days ago after I was clearing some brush. They both got me good before I found em.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Just pick one of of the cat today.


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

I work in a microbiology lab, we get them in to identify. We've had a fair amount this summer but it has tapered off since June. All of them, save one, were American Dog Ticks which aren't Lyme carriers. I hike and hunt a lot up near Baldwin, in one 5 mile hike late June I picked 40-50 Dog Ticks off between my self and my dog - it was disgusting. There has been a definite increase in the number we've seen over the past few years. For a lot of good info and ID charts, I always use www.tickencounter.org . The squirrels I got the other day were covered in fleas but no ticks in sight.

Stacey


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We had lots of them early this summer but have not seen any on the squirrels this fall.


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

I took the dog for a walk a few weeks ago and he had about 15-20 small ticks on him.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Found another one on me today. Buried by my elbow.under my sweatshirt . That's #3 in the last couple weeks. Little tiny bastiges..


----------



## heronwheels (Aug 3, 2015)

Thought of this thread while at work today. Despite cooler temps of fall (other than today), it's good to keep up with tick checks after a hunt! Deer tick I got in to identify today.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

AND another one this evening. This one didn't get me. In the woods most all day working. Tiny...deer tick. Felt it crawling on my arm under my sweatshirt and T shirt..


----------

